# Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software > Skype, Betamax, Sip Providers >  Vodafone SIP  Trunk  και Keep Original CID σε προώθηση κλήσεων απο το Τηλ Κέντρο;

## vagkom

Χαιρετώ το φιλόξενο forum, και θα ήθελα την βοήθεια των εκλεκτών μελών του.

Έχω SIP Trunk απο Vodafone χωρίς registration και πέφτει πάνω σε Grandstream 6204 τηλ κέντρο.
Τις ώρες εκτός γραφείου προωθούνται οι κλήσεις σε κινητό τηλέφωνο συναδέλφου.
Αυτές τις ώρες οταν καλέσει κάποιος την γραμμή, τότε στο κινητό του συναδέλφου αντι να εμφανιστεί ο αριθμός του καλούνται, εμφανίζεται ο αριθμός του κέντρου.
Οι ρυθμίσεις στο κέντρο είναι οι σωστές δηλ:
- Keep Original CID μέσα στο trunk  (Basic  Settings)
- Στο SIP Settings/ TOS έχω κάνει check το Trust Remote Party ID και το Send Remote Party ID
- Έχω πειραματιστεί και με τα advanced settings του  trunk, βάζοντας Send PPI  Header (με DOD) και/ή Send PAI   Header.

Η πολύτιμη βοήθεια σας και ειδικά κάποιου που πιθανόν έχει το ίδιο τηλ΄κέντρο, θα είναι μεγάλη.

----------


## astbox

Δεν γίνεται, το callerid γίνεται forced από τον πάροχο για λόγους ασφαλείας. Αν ήταν να περνάς ότι callerid θες τότε θα μπορούσες να λες ότι είσαι η αστυνομία, κάποια τράπεζα κλπ.
Όλα τα settings που αναφέρεις δουλεύουν όταν έχεις αγοράσει από τον πάροχο 10 αριθμούς και θες να δείχνεις ένα συγκεκριμένο όταν γίνεται π.χ. προώθηση ή σε καλούν από μία συγκεκριμένη ομάδα εσωτερικών.

----------


## sxbcl

Κι όμως στη Γερμανία υπάρχει ως υπηρεσία από τους παρόχους και έχει λογική. Ονομάζεται CLIP no screening.
Είχα ακούσει ότι η Vodafone το υποστηρίζει, αλλά δεν είχα την ευκαιρία να το δοκιμάσω.

----------


## astbox

Τότε ας μιλήσει ο φίλος με αυτούς να του πουν πως το υποστηρίζουν για να μην βασανίζεται χωρίς λόγο.

----------


## sxbcl

> Χαιρετώ το φιλόξενο forum, και θα ήθελα την βοήθεια των εκλεκτών μελών του.
> 
> Έχω SIP Trunk απο Vodafone χωρίς registration και πέφτει πάνω σε Grandstream 6204 τηλ κέντρο.
> Τις ώρες εκτός γραφείου προωθούνται οι κλήσεις σε κινητό τηλέφωνο συναδέλφου.
> Αυτές τις ώρες οταν καλέσει κάποιος την γραμμή, τότε στο κινητό του συναδέλφου αντι να εμφανιστεί ο αριθμός του καλούνται, εμφανίζεται ο αριθμός του κέντρου.
> Οι ρυθμίσεις στο κέντρο είναι οι σωστές δηλ:
> - Keep Original CID μέσα στο trunk  (Basic  Settings)
> - Στο SIP Settings/ TOS έχω κάνει check το Trust Remote Party ID και το Send Remote Party ID
> - Έχω πειραματιστεί και με τα advanced settings του  trunk, βάζοντας Send PPI  Header (με DOD) και/ή Send PAI   Header.
> ...


Τον αριθμό τον στέλνεις σε E.164 format; Νομίζω είναι απαραίτητο.

----------


## vagkom

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τον χρόνο σας.
Απλά το περίεργο είναι οτι σε προηγούμενο τηλ. κέντρο που υπήρχε με ISDN και Cosmote, το συγκεκριμένο δούλευε (Panasonic το κέντρο).
Σωστά η υπηρεσία απο οτι έχω διαβάσει λέγεται Clip No Screening ή κάτι τέτοιο.
Δυστυχώς τους  πήρα τηλέφωνο και  η απάντηση είναι οτι "εσεις διαχειρίζεστε τα πάντα στο κέντρο σας και δεν έχουμε κάτι άλλο να κάνουμε"
Η σκέψη μου είναι γιατί να μπορεί το σταθερό του κέντρου να βλέπει τον καλούντα και να μην μπορεί να το προωθήσει σε άλλο κινητό ?

Ευχαριστώ για την προσπάθεια.

- - - Updated - - -

Το Ε.164 δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω που  πρέπει   να μπει

----------


## sxbcl

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τον χρόνο σας.
> Απλά το περίεργο είναι οτι σε προηγούμενο τηλ. κέντρο που υπήρχε με ISDN και Cosmote, το συγκεκριμένο δούλευε (Panasonic το κέντρο).
> Σωστά η υπηρεσία απο οτι έχω διαβάσει λέγεται Clip No Screening ή κάτι τέτοιο.
> Δυστυχώς τους  πήρα τηλέφωνο και  η απάντηση είναι οτι "εσεις διαχειρίζεστε τα πάντα στο κέντρο σας και δεν έχουμε κάτι άλλο να κάνουμε"
> Η σκέψη μου είναι γιατί να μπορεί το σταθερό του κέντρου να βλέπει τον καλούντα και να μην μπορεί να το προωθήσει σε άλλο κινητό ?
> 
> Ευχαριστώ για την προσπάθεια.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


Με Cosmote αποκλείεται να λειτουργούσε.
Μήπως με το τότε τηλεφωνικό κέντρο και το ISDN κάνατε την εκτροπή από τον πάροχο και΄οχι από το κέντρο; 

Σχετικά με το Ε.164, εννοώ ότι πρέπει ο αριθμός που θα στέλνεις να είναι σε Ε.164 format, δηλαδή +30xxxxxxxxxx. Πώς φεύγει στο invite ο αριθμός αυτή τη στιγμή;

----------


## vagkom

Στην προηγούμενη  κατάσταση υπήρχε ISDN γραμμή και Panasonic κέντρο. Ο  δε υπάλληλος που στο κινητό του προωθούνταν οι γραμμές μου είπε οτι έβλεπε τον αρ. καλούντα στο κέντρο  που με  την σειρά  του προωθούνταν στο κινητό του υπαλλήλου.
Σχετικά με το E.164, θα το αλλάξω σε format +30.
Ευχαριστώ και πάλι.

Γινονταν η εκτροπή απο το κέντρο, διότι την έκανε ο υπάλληλος με κάποιο χειρισμό στο κέντρο.

----------


## astbox

Λογικά ΄έβαζε την συντόμευση του παρόχου για να ορίσει την προώθηση πίσω στο αστικό.
Η συγκεκριμένη λειτουργία υπάρχει ακόμα, απλά θα πρέπει να το περάσεις πίσω στη vodafone. Με αυτό το τρόπο δεν γίνονται προώθηση κλήσεις που έρχονται από άλλα εσωτερικά.

----------


## xaris333

H VoIP.ms και λίγες ακόμη το υποστηρίζουν, αλλιώς εκτροπή από τον πάροχο όπως ειπώθηκε.

----------

